# Another interesting issue



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

My kids love to play with all the buttons and controls! You got any little fingers poking around?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

cruze01 said:


> My kids love to play with all the buttons and controls! You got any little fingers poking around?


No, LOL. No one else drives the car, either


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Does the second gen trip meters only count up for 3 digits? AKA does it go 999.9 then roll over to 000.0? 

My Cobalt did that, but the trip meter was also separate from the mpg and mph averages and it had a much more basic display. I got into the habit of just resetting both trip meters. Then I was mad at myself after seeing others on here leaving it to count up a lifetime fuel economy. So I reset mine at 3,000 miles and haven't touched it since. I understand your frustration.  

I can't come up with any logical reason that it would reset itself. Very weird.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neile300c said:


> I noticed at about 7k miles, my 2nd trip was reset a little prior to then. I assumed it happened at my 1st oil change, and the tech reset it. I was aggravated, because in my 14 LT, I never reset the 2nd odo, so it kept a lifetime track. After my 2nd oil change, I looked at it, and noticed it was not reset. Cool. Looked at it today, and it was reset 200 miles ago. Not sure what's causing this, but anyone else experience this?


Check the settings. On my Accord I have a trip 1 and 2. 1 resets when I key the car off and 2 resets when I refuel.

https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf

Page 134 and 138 in the PDF is kinda vague. It doesn't look like there's anything that would cause it to reset on it's own unless we got a Gen 2 negative cable situation.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Check the settings. On my Accord I have a trip 1 and 2. 1 resets when I key the car off and 2 resets when I refuel.
> 
> https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf
> 
> Page 134 and 138 in the PDF is kinda vague. It doesn't look like there's anything that would cause it to reset on it's own unless we got a Gen 2 negative cable situation.


Are you saying that disconnecting the battery, or power loss will reset it? I've had my battery out and it didn't reset my gen 1 trip meters. That info should be stored in non-volatile memory. 

Or are you saying a poor ground connection is causing the computer to do things it shouldn't do? I could see that, but I'd really hope after GM knew they had problems with it before, to avoid having a repeat issue on the new gen 2.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> Are you saying that disconnecting the battery, or power loss will reset it? I've had my battery out and it didn't reset my gen 1 trip meters. That info should be stored in non-volatile memory.
> 
> Or are you saying a poor ground connection is causing the computer to do things it shouldn't do? I could see that, but I'd really hope after GM knew they had problems with it before, to avoid having a repeat issue on the new gen 2.


For me, my trip never changed in my Cruze but other things did when I had a bad cable. I had roll drivers window up/down messages, service charging system messages, as well as my door lock settings change out the blue with battery still passing tests. I replaced a ton of stuff to include coil packs, brake booster pump, and the whole under hood fuse box. If the issue happens in the Gen 2, I'd totally blame the suppliers. My Gen 1 had the 2nd recalled axle fail 50 miles from it being swapped in.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

my Cruze does this but with the Timer setting, I will reset it 00:00 and when I look back sometimes, the timer had started without me starting it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Disconnecting the battery will reset the trip odometers and the ECO game displays. The odometer itself is stored elsewhere, most likely the BCM.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I've never had the battery disconnected. Only service has been oil change and rotations.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I thought maybe this was related to my car not starting twice before. Today, the car wouldn't start again, and the odometer did not reset. Not sure what's up


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Take it to the dealer for sure and keep us posted what happens.


----------

